# Avería motor puerta garaje Roper



## jadife (Jun 4, 2018)

Buenos días, Desde ayer la puerta del garaje dejo de funcionar. Es puerta elevadora y tiene sobre 10 años. Tiene un motor roper no se si 700 o 1200 y el caso es que la puerta se fue parando mientras bajaba y ahora la cadena no es capaz de mover la puerta. Si la pongo en manual la cadena va y viene perfectamente pero en cuanto la engancho la puerta no se mueve. ¿Llamo a servicio técnico o directamente voy pensando en cambiar el motor? Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2018)

Puede haber algún desgaste, llama al servicio, puede haber falta de lubricación, algún rodamiento que deba ser cambiado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2018)

Primero buscá el capacitor del motor y reemplazalo , es lo mas probable


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 23, 2022)

jadife dijo:


> Buenos días, Desde ayer la puerta del garaje dejo de funcionar. Es puerta elevadora y tiene sobre 10 años. Tiene un motor roper no se si 700 o 1200 y el caso es que la puerta se fue parando mientras bajaba y ahora la cadena no es capaz de mover la puerta. Si la pongo en manual la cadena va y viene perfectamente pero en cuanto la engancho la puerta no se mueve. ¿Llamo a servicio técnico o directamente voy pensando en cambiar el motor? GraciasVer el archivo adjunto 167695Ver el archivo adjunto 167696


Hola, me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo. El mío es un CP700 que ha dejado de funcionar súbitamente y actualmente debo a abrir y cerrar de manera manual sin que responda a la señal del mando. ¿Encontraste alguna solución al problema? Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 23, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> ¿Encontraste alguna solución al problema? Muchas gracias


¿Realizaste alguna medida? De nada...


----------



## unmonje (Abr 23, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Hola, me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo. El mío es un CP700 que ha dejado de funcionar súbitamente y actualmente debo a abrir y cerrar de manera manual sin que responda a la señal del mando. ¿Encontraste alguna solución al problema? Muchas gracias.


Cada 2 o 3 años, algún Domingo,  si se usa a diario ese portón, es importante revisar el sistema y hacer un *preventivo*, es decir, revisar las cremalleras, los actuadores, el motor , los fines de carrera y el *capacitor* del motor si fuera monofásico. De otro modo, el portón te larga todo por la borda, justo el día que te vas de vacaciones, por ejemplo.


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 23, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Realizaste alguna medida? De nada.


¿Medida de mantenimiento, medida de arreglo? Estaría bien que intentases aprender a expresarte bien en castellano antes de utilizar un lenguaje mordaz.


unmonje dijo:


> Cada 2 o 3 años, algún Domingo,  si se usa a diario ese portón, es importante revisar el sistema y hacer un *preventivo*, es decir, revisar las cremalleras, los actuadores, el motor , los fines de carrera y el *capacitor* del motor si fuera monofásico. De otro modo, el portón te larga todo por la borda, justo el día que te vas de vacaciones, por ejemplo.


Soy bastante poco ducho en estos temas, así que tampoco sabría cómo revisar el sistema, pero gracias. El motor no tenido un mantenimiento creo que en los 15 años que tiene, así que entiendo que pueda ser cualquier cosa la que falle. El tema es que había visto que los motores de Roper tendían a fallar y había pensado que podía tratarse de un problema recurrente del modelo que ya estuviera identificado por el usuario al que le pasó. Gracias igualmente!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 23, 2022)

Medida de medición.
Si le llega tensión, si consume corriente cuánta corriente, si el condensador está perforado, si el relé de mando está bien, si se ha quemado la regleta...
Con los datos que das; ninguno, la decisión de llamar o cambiar es solamente tuya ya que solamente tú sabes los datos.
Si  sabes cambiar o no tu el motor.
Si sabes o no tomar mediciones y cambiar piezas.
Tu economía, si te importa o no pagar una u otra cosa.
Las prisas que tengas.
Etc etc etc.


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 23, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Medida de medición.
> Si le llega tensión, si consume corriente cuánta corriente, si el condensador está perforado, si el relé de mando está bien, si se ha quemado la regleta...
> Con los datos que das; ninguno, la decisión de llamar o cambiar es solamente tuya ya que solamente tú sabes los datos.
> Si  sabes cambiar o no tu el motor.
> ...


Comprendo, en ese caso creo que tocará llamar al servicio porque la verdad que no tengo ningún conocimiento sobre cómo realizar mediciones. Muchas gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 23, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> ¿Medida de mantenimiento, medida de arreglo? Estaría bien que intentases aprender a expresarte bien en castellano antes de utilizar un lenguaje mordaz.
> 
> Soy bastante poco ducho en estos temas, así que tampoco sabría cómo revisar el sistema, pero gracias. El motor no tenido un mantenimiento creo que en los 15 años que tiene, así que entiendo que pueda ser cualquier cosa la que falle. El tema es que había visto que los motores de Roper tendían a fallar y había pensado que podía tratarse de un problema recurrente del modelo que ya estuviera identificado por el usuario al que le pasó. Gracias igualmente!


Decir que "se es poco ducho",  ya es un dato importante, que apunta al servicio técnico.
Yo creí que publicaba, porque estaba dispuesto a meterle mano al asunto, pero de no ser así, ya está todo dicho.
Después de 15 años de funcionar , como mínimo, tiene que cambiar el condensador de arranque, pero si no sabe, mejor el servicio técnico..


----------



## Scooter (Abr 23, 2022)

Entonces la respuesta es:

"Lo que tu veas estará bien"


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 23, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Decir que "se es poco ducho",  ya es un dato importante, que apunta al servicio técnico.
> Yo creí que publicaba, porque estaba dispuesto a meterle mano al asunto, pero de no ser así, ya está todo dicho.
> Después de 15 años de funcionar , como mínimo, tiene que cambiar el condensador de arranque, pero si no sabe, mejor el servicio técnico..


La verdad que era la idea inicial, pero voy a ser incapaz de identificar el problema en vista de mi falta de conocimiento. Por ello la pregunta en el post, repito, por si se trataba de un problema recurrente en la marca y que ya estuviese identificado, ya que veo que no es así voy a tener que apañármelas con el servicio técnico... o aprender desde 0 en la materia.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 23, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> ¿Medida de mantenimiento, medida de arreglo? Estaría bien que intentases aprender a expresarte bien en castellano antes de utilizar un lenguaje mordaz.


El que tiene que aprender sos vos a leer las reglas.

Estás en un foro técnico, así que las medidas a que hago referencia son las principales para determinar fallas en primera instancias, o sea usar instrumentos como tester/multímetro, osciloscopio, tus propios ojos, etc... O como tu dices, "medida de arreglo".


Munnyqt dijo:


> por si se trataba de un problema recurrente en la marca y que ya estuviese identificado,


Así ea un problema recurrente, eso implica cambiar componentes, o como mínimo resoldar algo.
A menos que quieras cambiar la placa directamente, el servicio técnico es tu opción por ahora.
Si mas adelante decides aprender, con mas datos precisos, medidas realizadas, fotos, marca y modelo, y mas datos relevantes, con gusto y tiempo te ayudaremos, siempre que quedes atascado.

Lee el foro, que hay una mina de oro de información y lo mejor GRATIS


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 24, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> El que tiene que aprender sos vos a leer las reglas.
> 
> Estás en un foro técnico, así que las medidas a que hago referencia son las principales para determinar fallas en primera instancias, o sea usar instrumentos como tester/multímetro, osciloscopio, tus propios ojos, etc... O como tu dices, "medida de arreglo".
> 
> ...


Comprendo que sea un foro técnico, pero no deja de ser un foro de internet donde convergen muchas personas con diferentes niveles de conocimiento en diferentes materias. No veo procedente ese tono de soberbia inicial, porque hasta donde sé no se te exige ningún título en electrónica para hacerte una cuenta. 
Si fuese un problema localizado con tal de ahorrarme el servicio técnico aprendería por mí mismo a resolverlo, el problema es que existiendo tantas variantes posibles y sin conocimiento sobre el tema, me va a ser imposible localizarla.
Tomaré tu consejo e investigaré el foro más a fondo! Muchas gracias.


----------



## fabioosorio (Abr 24, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Realizaste alguna medida? De nada...


Faltó la soberbia, es lo primero que se pregunta cuando no hay información para saber qué contestarle, lo habrá leído constantemente en el foro dado que es una situación que se repite a diario.
Yo estoy en igualdad de condiciones que ud. en cuestión de conocimientos, ni se imagina todo lo que necesito preguntar acá, pero la lectura previa aclara lo qué consultar, inclusive dentro del mismo tema.


pandacba dijo:


> Puede haber algún desgaste, llama al servicio, puede haber falta de lubricación, algún rodamiento que deba ser cambiado





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero buscá el capacitor del motor y reemplazalo , es lo mas probable


Damos por hecho que esto ya fue revisado entónces?


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 28, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Faltó la soberbia, es lo primero que se pregunta cuando no hay información para saber qué contestarle, lo habrá leído constantemente en el foro dado que es una situación que se repite a diario.


Lo comprendo, pero al tratarse de Roper, que por lo que he leído es una marca con problemas recurrentes y siendo un hilo antiguo del foro di por sentado que el usuario ya habría conseguido identificar el problema y que podría servirme su experiencia. Siempre desde la educación y sin exigir nada.


fabioosorio dijo:


> Damos por hecho que esto ya fue revisado entónces?



Respecto a esto, digamos que sí. Estuve informándome sobre la reparación y repuesto del motor, y en vista del presupuesto (en torno a 600 euros el cambio de motor y unos 250-300 euros la reparación), decidí en una tarde libre ponerme manos a la obra.
En primer lugar desmonté la pieza que va unida al motor (cuyo nombre pido perdón de antemano por desconocer) para poder extraer todo el conjunto de la estructura metálica.     

Esta es la imagen interna del pequeño cajetín.

Una vez desmontado le di una buena limpieza a la parte externa con un paño húmedo (que como se ve en la primera foto, lo necesitaba) y me puse a ojear desde mi mirada inexperta dónde podía estar el problema (malas conexiones o suciedad abundante en alguna conexión). 
Sin embargo todo parecía estar en orden hasta que me puse a comprobar los condensadores, y es que hay uno de ellos que se encuentra ligeramente hinchado por la parte superior y con algo de líquido amarillo en la zona externa. En la foto adjunta lamentablemente no se aprecia el resto de líquido porque lo limpié antes de hacer la foto (acto reflejo supongo).

(Foto de la placa del motor)

(Foto del capacitor hinchado, más situado a la izquierda)

En resumen, todo apunta a que podría ser el capacitor, así que al tratarse de algo barato y sencillo de averiguar le cambiaré los capacitores y haré una prueba a ver si suena la flauta!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2022)

Buenas. 
¿Llegaste a acceder al motor?
El condensador del motor está pegado a él.


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 28, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> ¿Llegaste a acceder al motor?
> El condensador del motor está pegado a él.


Hola, sí, la foto de la placa es la que está conectada al motor.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 28, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Hola, sí, la foto de la placa es la que está conectada al motor.


Encontré el PDF del usuario para el mantenimiento y puesta en marcha de su portón ---> descargar
Lea la pagina 11 de los códigos de errores para saber si pedir servicio técnico o no.

Puede que el capacitor de la foto no esté del todo bien , pero el que importa despues de 10 años de uso es el del motor que debe de estar fusilado.
Recuerde ser cuidadoso con las normas de seguridad pertinentes para automatismos.
En particular, a evitar la presencia de mascotas, extraños o niños que pululen por ahí, al momento de generar acciones. A veces los automatismos con fallas hacen movimientos inesperados que podrían ocasionar un incidente desagradable.
Para hacer ajustes mecánicos, desconectar la fuerza motriz. Las acciones erróneas descontroladas, pueden averiar el portón, mas de lo que ya pueda estar. Exitos.
Lamentablemente no veo que usted haya subido fotos de su motor y capacitor.


----------



## analogico (Abr 28, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Hola, sí, la foto de la placa es la que está conectada al motor.


revisa si hay  otro condensador

  busca un condensador muy grande cerca del motor


----------



## Toni1965 (Abr 29, 2022)

Hola.
A mi me ha pasado lo mismo esta semana.
Lleva un motor Vcc de 24 V.
En mi caso la placa electronica es la DO120 y funde el fusible de proteccion que va en la caja verde incluso sin carga.
Sigo dandole vueltas, aunque me parece que me toca gastarme el dinero.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2022)

Buenas, sube fotos de la placa, cuatro ojos ven más que dos.


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 29, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Encontré el PDF del usuario para el mantenimiento y puesta en marcha de su portón ---> descargar
> Lea la pagina 11 de los códigos de errores para saber si pedir servicio técnico o no.
> 
> Puede que el capacitor de la foto no esté del todo bien , pero el que importa despues de 10 años de uso es el del motor que debe de estar fusilado.
> ...





analogico dijo:


> revisa si hay  otro condensador
> 
> busca un condensador muy grande cerca del motor


Buenas, aunque ya lo había localizado previamente por internet gracias por el PDF de puesta en marcha. 
Esta sería la foto interna del dispositivo completo y no localizo otro condensador a no ser que se encuentre dentro de la propia estructura metálica del conjunto del motor.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2022)

Es que ese motor es de CC y no necesita condensador de arranque. 

Ya que lo tienes a mano puedes comprobar qué tensión le llega y si no hay bloqueo mecánico.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 29, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Buenas, aunque ya lo había localizado previamente por internet gracias por el PDF de puesta en marcha.
> Esta sería la foto interna del dispositivo completo y no localizo otro condensador a no ser que se encuentre dentro de la propia estructura metálica del conjunto del motor.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281428


En esa foto, entre el fusible y los reles se ve un capacitor hinchado.
Mide los diodos tambien...


Munnyqt dijo:


> Lo comprendo, pero al tratarse de Roper, que por lo que he leído es una marca con problemas recurrentes y siendo un hilo antiguo del foro di por sentado que el usuario ya habría conseguido identificar el problema y que podría servirme su experiencia. Siempre desde la educación y sin exigir nada.
> 
> 
> Respecto a esto, digamos que sí. Estuve informándome sobre la reparación y repuesto del motor, y en vista del presupuesto (en torno a 600 euros el cambio de motor y unos 250-300 euros la reparación), decidí en una tarde libre ponerme manos a la obra.
> ...


En esa foto, aparte del capacitor hinchado, se ve un diodo un tanto manchado, justo el que se encuentra mas al lado del rele que del capacitor hinchado...

Lo mismo, mide diodos...


Por cierto, qué lleva en el conector entre los relés, ese que parece tener una punta en el centro...?


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 29, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Es que ese motor es de CC y no necesita condensador de arranque.
> 
> Ya que lo tienes a mano puedes comprobar qué tensión le llega y si no hay bloqueo mecánico.


De acuerdo, lo de la tensión tendrá que esperar unos días porque no tengo multímetro a mano. Respecto a lo del bloqueo mecánico, te refieres a simplemente comprobar que gira con normalidad o aconsejarías abrirlo?


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por cierto, qué lleva en el conector entre los relés, ese que parece tener una punta en el centro...?


Supongo que te refieres al cilindro metálico? Ahí es donde va la bombilla del motor, está sin poner porque había que sacarla para desmontar la tapa. 


DJ T3 dijo:


> En esa foto, aparte del capacitor hinchado, se ve un diodo un tanto manchado, justo el que se encuentra mas al lado del rele que del capacitor hinchado...


Disculpa mi ignorancia pero no sé identificar cuáles son los diodos en esa placa. Googleando solo encuentro una especie de condensadores más pequeños con dos terminaciones, si pudieses indicarme te estaría agradecido.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 29, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Buenas, aunque ya lo había localizado previamente por internet gracias por el PDF de puesta en marcha.
> Esta sería la foto interna del dispositivo completo y no localizo otro condensador a no ser que se encuentre dentro de la propia estructura metálica del conjunto del motor.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281428


Ahora que veo eso y con mas  de 10 años de uso, es hora de cambiar todo los relay por nuevos. Para que dure otros 10 años


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia pero no sé identificar cuáles son los diodos en esa placa.


Justo a la derecha del condensador hinchado hay otro (creo) redondo de color anaranjado y seguido dos piezas rectangulares negras, con una línea en un lado, esos son los diodos, el segundo se ve una zona oscura que pareciera hinchado o explotado, pero seguramente es efecto de la luz en la foto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 29, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia pero no sé identificar cuáles son los diodos en esa placa


Acá marco los diodos y puente de diodos...


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 29, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Justo a la derecha del condensador hinchado hay otro (creo) redondo de color anaranjado y seguido dos piezas rectangulares negras, con una línea en un lado, esos son los diodos, el segundo se ve una zona oscura que pareciera hinchado o explotado, pero seguramente es efecto de la luz en la foto.





DJ T3 dijo:


> Acá marco los diodos y puente de diodos...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281439



Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Sí, es cosa de la foto, están los dos iguales. He estado ojeando los relays que me recomendó cambiar el compañero y los he encontrado con facilidad, sin embargo los condensadores no consigo encontrar unos similares, ya que en estos no aparecen voltajes. Hasta donde he visto el TK es el nombre la compañía que los fabrica, pero el 720C0 que aparece ahí, ni idea de lo que significa.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2022)

Está en el otro lado el valor y la tensión, una cifra seguida de uF.
Pídelos de 105° como viene ahí.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 29, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> no consigo encontrar unos similares, ya que en estos no aparecen voltajes.


Hay varias cosas.
Una es mirar todo alrededor del mismo, a veces tienen las nomenclaturas dispersas (mayormente estan juntas).
Otra posibilidad es que esté recortado justo en los valores.
Si lo anterior no se cumple, se puede aproximar segun tensión del circuito, pero a juzgar por los relés, yo pondría (por seguridad) de 25V, aunque de 16V no tendria que tener problemas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 29, 2022)

Ahora sí... 

Ahora no.. 

👉👇👉👇


----------



## malesi (Abr 29, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Otra posibilidad es que esté recortado justo en los valores.


Las fundas de los condensadores, tienen una impresión que cuando se cortan, 
siempre se ve el valor, puede estar en el centro, desplazado también se ve y quedan
al principio los uF y la tensión al final, o la tensión al principio los uF al final.


----------



## analogico (Abr 29, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Buenas, aunque ya lo había localizado previamente por internet gracias por el PDF de puesta en marcha.
> Esta sería la foto interna del dispositivo completo y no localizo otro condensador a no ser que se encuentre dentro de la propia estructura metálica del conjunto del motor.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281428


Haber subido esa foto antes, ese motor es de otro tipo, no usa el condensador, hay otros motores de puertas que si usan ese capacitor.
Parece que el fusible es un alambre 👎,  ese condensador hinchado puede ser falla  de diodos, antes de cambiar piezas,  prueba que el motor y el transformador funcionen.

Mide el voltaje de salida del transformador, si está corrector rectificalo con otro puente de diodos y hace funcionar el motor en directo, si no funciona es falla del motor y si funciona es falla de la placa.


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 30, 2022)

Un comentario rápido: el diodo SMD que hay cerca del relé, se ve un poco fulminado por un lado. No le aprecio raya del cátodo, por lo que supongo que se trate de un supresor de transitorios, y si se ha puesto en corto es probable que sea el culpable de fundir fusibles.

Ah, y el varistor color mostaza que hay por la zona, a ver cómo está.

Saludos


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 30, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Está en el otro lado el valor y la tensión, una cifra seguida de uF.
> Pídelos de 105° como viene ahí.





DJ T3 dijo:


> Hay varias cosas.
> Una es mirar todo alrededor del mismo, a veces tienen las nomenclaturas dispersas (mayormente estan juntas).
> Otra posibilidad es que esté recortado justo en los valores.
> Si lo anterior no se cumple, se puede aproximar segun tensión del circuito, pero a juzgar por los relés, yo pondría (por seguridad) de 25V, aunque de 16V no tendria que tener problemas





malesi dijo:


> Las fundas de los condensadores, tienen una impresión que cuando se cortan,
> siempre se ve el valor, puede estar en el centro, desplazado también se ve y quedan
> al principio los uF y la tensión al final, o la tensión al principio los uF al final.


Efectivamente logré encontrarlo, muchas gracias. Se trata de un condensador con valor 470uf 35v. La parte mala es que he buscado por aliexpress y tardan sobre 2-3 meses en llegar, así que tocará esperar....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2022)

Gatxan dijo:


> el diodo SMD que hay cerca del relé, se ve un poco fulminado por un lado. No le aprecio raya del cátodo,


Sí se aumenta la foto que subió @DJ T3 se ve claramente que está bien, se puede leer un código y la línea la tiene en el mismo lado que el de al lado, sólo que tiene polvo encima.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Acá marco los diodos y puente de diodos...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281439


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 30, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Haber subido esa foto antes, ese motor es de otro tipo, no usa el condensador, hay otros motores de puertas que si usan ese capacitor.
> Parece que el fusible es un alambre 👎,  ese condensador hinchado puede ser falla  de diodos, antes de cambiar piezas,  prueba que el motor y el transformador funcionen.
> 
> Mide el voltaje de salida del transformador, si está corrector rectificalo con otro puente de diodos y hace funcionar el motor en directo, si no funciona es falla del motor y si funciona es falla de la placa.


La verdad es que no tengo ni la menor idea de cómo probar que el motor y el transformador funcionen, de hecho ni siquiera sé cuál componente es el transformador....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> La parte mala es que he buscado por aliexpress y tardan sobre 2-3 meses en llegar,


¿No tienes ninguna tienda de electrónica cerca? Ese es uno de los condensadores más habituales en todos los circuitos.

------------
El transformador es eso cuadrado con cables soldados que está pegado al motor. Tiene las tensiones inscritas en la chapa.


----------



## Munnyqt (Abr 30, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿No tienes ninguna tienda de electrónica cerca? Ese es uno de los condensadores más habituales en todos los circuitos.
> 
> ------------
> El transformador es eso cuadrado con cables soldados que está pegado al motor. Tiene las tensiones inscritas en la chapa.


Muchas gracias. Lamentablemente las tiendas de componentes electrónicos por mi zona cerraron hace bastante. Supongo que lo deje pedido y en cuanto tenga la oportunidad me desplace a otro sitio donde si que haya!


----------



## malesi (Abr 30, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Lamentablemente las tiendas de componentes electrónicos por mi zona cerraron hace bastante. Supongo que lo deje pedido y en cuanto tenga la oportunidad me desplace a otro sitio donde si que haya!


Toma cerca en Torrelavega.
Retroamplis


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 30, 2022)

O sino, busca en la wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Munnyqt (Jul 5, 2022)

Actualizo 5/7/22:

He colocado los dos nuevos condensadores, y el mismo que estaba hinchado, nada más enchufarlo a la corriente y sin llegar a utilizar el mando ha estallado, sonando como un globo al deshincharse e inflándose igual que el que sustituí. 
¿A qué puede deberse esto? Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2022)

¿ Fotos de/los condensadores viejos ?
¿ Fotos de/los condensadores nuevos ?

Si explotaros así de rápido posiblemente fueron colocados con la polaridad invertida o hay algún problema de diodos de alimentación


----------



## Munnyqt (Jul 5, 2022)

Buenas, se trata de este condensador. Esta es la foto del viejo, que eventualmente se hinchó y al cambiarlo el nuevo (que es exactamente igual) se ha hinchado instantáneamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 5, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . .
> Si explotaros así de rápido posiblemente *fueron colocados con la polaridad invertida* o hay algún problema de diodos de alimentación



-----------------------------------------👆👆🖕 👆👆🖕 👆👆🖕👆👆🖕👆👆🖕


----------



## albersan (Jul 5, 2022)

Como te han dicho es el mismo condensador?, colega la polaridad y el voltaje son muy importantes.
Si fuera diodos rotos…..,al final estaría todo para la basura!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2022)

Lo marcado con un círculo rojo es un puente rectificador !


----------



## albersan (Jul 5, 2022)

Y el fusible que esta al lado del puente rectificador que


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo marcado con un círculo rojo es un puente rectificador !


Es que esa imagen la "manipuló" @DJ T3 para mostrarle los diodos y el puente.


----------



## albersan (Jul 5, 2022)

Vamos! si el condensador ese se ha hinchado por cambio de polaridad o por rotura interna de un diodo, ese fusible va a la porra!.
Sería un corto circuito en toda regla y eso lo sabe hasta moroto el de la moto, que es mi vecino.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2022)

A no ser que lo cambiara..


analogico dijo:


> Parece que el fusible es un alambre 👎, ese condensador hinchado puede ser falla de diodos,


Está a prueba de bomba..


----------



## albersan (Jul 5, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A no ser que lo cambiara..
> 
> Está a prueba de bomba..


Cambiar un fusible de 100mA?, por un alambre. Que lo tire a la basura y que compre uno nuevo!!!.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 5, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Actualizo 5/7/22:
> 
> He colocado los dos nuevos condensadores, y el mismo que estaba hinchado, nada más enchufarlo a la corriente y sin llegar a utilizar el mando ha estallado, sonando como un globo al deshincharse e inflándose igual que el que sustituí.
> ¿A qué puede deberse esto? Un saludo y gracias.


Puede deberse a que, posiblemente, el que está manipulando el aparato, ¿ desconoce de electrónica?.

Cuando, un condensador o capacitor electrolítico se ha cambiado por otro idéntico y estalla, es porque seguramente, se conectó con la polaridad invertida, o le ha llegado un voltaje que no puede manejar por lejos, sino, muere pero despacito y calienta mucho menos pero muere igual.
Puede provocar incendios también. Mejor dejar a alguien que si sepa.    No vale distraerse en estas cosas.


----------



## Amperio (Jul 5, 2022)

Yo tengo un portón accionado por un equipo Roper pero distinto modelo. Me pasó hace no mucho que se paró la puerta y no respondía a los mandos. Después de comprobar fusibles, tensiones, etc, todo estaba bien. Se solucionó al desconectar la alimentación (220 V) por unos minutos, es decir, un reset.

Aclarar que mi equipo lleva motor a 24 V AC, con un enorme transformador. Mira a ver si tu equipo lleva este tipo de motor o pon fotos del mismo.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 5, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> ¿Medida de mantenimiento, medida de arreglo? Estaría bien que intentases aprender a expresarte bien en castellano antes de utilizar un lenguaje mordaz.
> 
> Soy bastante poco ducho en estos temas, así que tampoco sabría cómo revisar el sistema, pero gracias. El motor no tenido un mantenimiento creo que en los 15 años que tiene, así que entiendo que pueda ser cualquier cosa la que falle. El tema es que había visto que los motores de Roper tendían a fallar y había pensado que podía tratarse de un problema recurrente del modelo que ya estuviera identificado por el usuario al que le pasó. Gracias igualmente!


En un foro de electrónica, cuando se habla de MEDIDA, no cabe ninguna duda... Siempre es medida de electricidad o electrónica y eso, solo se hace con un instrumento, llamado "polímetro " ó "tester" por los anglosajones. Vulgarmente -tester- o COSO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2022)

Dedímetro no  ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> He colocado los dos nuevos condensadores


¿Qué condensadores son? El reventado y ¿cuál más?.



unmonje dijo:


> En un foro de electrónica, cuando se habla de MEDIDA, no cabe ninguna duda... Siempre es medida de electricidad o electrónica y eso, solo se hace con un instrumento, llamado "polímetro " ó "tester" por los anglosajones. Vulgarmente -tester- o COSO


Eso ya estaba aclarado y olvidado.. 🙄

Es más, puedo llegar a entender la confusión.
"¿Realizaste alguna medida? De nada..." comparado con..
"¿Realizaste alguna medida?
 De nada..."
La primera puede llegar a parecer "mordaz", la segunda parece una pregunta seguida de una respuesta a un agradecimiento (gracias.. De nada).

De ahí que yo tarde minutos largos en confeccionar los mensajes, aparte de mi pequeño problema de memoria, buscando la mejor comprensión del texto.


----------



## Munnyqt (Jul 6, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Qué condensadores son? El reventado y ¿cuál más?.
> 
> 
> Eso ya estaba aclarado y olvidado.. 🙄
> ...


El reventado y este otro:



Básicamente me ha parecido raro que haya vuelto a estallar el mismo, pudiendo haber sido los dos o solamente este de la foto. De ahí la pregunta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 6, 2022)

Es que estamos acostumbrados a ver (sobre todo en "tutbo") que los condensadores se inchan, se cambian y ¡Aleluya.! el aparato sale funcionando. 

Pero no sólo se inflan por que sí o porque son de mala calidad, se inflan porque están trabajando al límite o en unas condiciones de temperatura muy elevadas o porque han llegado al fin de su vida o porque algún otro componente aledaño, que comparte circuito, está defectuoso y de alguna manera le fuerza a "suicidarse". 

Lo más corriente son los diodos con fugas o cruzados, con lo que al condensador le llega más tensión de la debida. El condensador electrolítico filtra, deja pasar, las corrientes alternas a tierra, si tiene que conducir 220 ó 120VAC a tierra y es de 35V termina diciendo "adiós". 

Asegúrate bien de la posición, de polaridad.


----------



## Munnyqt (Jul 6, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> o porque han llegado al fin de su vida o porque algún otro componente aledaño, que comparte circuito, está defectuoso y de alguna manera le fuerza a "suicidarse".
> 
> Lo más corriente son los diodos con fugas o cruzados, con lo que al condensador le llega más tensión de la debida. El condensador electrolítico filtra, deja pasar, las corrientes alternas a tierra, si tiene que conducir 220 ó 120VAC a tierra y es de 35V termina diciendo "adiós".
> 
> Asegúrate bien de la posición, de polaridad.


Claro, he ahí el tema. Si simplemente hubiese sido porque el condensador hubiese llegado al fin de su vida útil no tendría que haber estallado al colocar el nuevo, debe ser algún otro componente el que falle. 
Cambiar los diodos es viable? Me gustaría agotar todas las posibilidades antes de recurrir al cambio completo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2022)

Si un electrolítico explota :

- O fue soldado con la polaridad invertida.
- O es de menor tensión (Voltaje).
- O le llega alterna (rectificador en cortocircuito)


----------



## Munnyqt (Jul 6, 2022)

Actualizo 6/7/22:

He cambiado el condensador por otro nuevo y parece que funciona correctamente (o al menos no estalla). Se encienden dos luces, una fija roja (la central) y otra intermitente (la que está más arriba). Al accionar el mando del garaje, se activa una luz verde (luz inferior) y le transmite fuerza al motor, pero se bloquea y no le transmite movimiento al eje que movería el sistema de apertura de la puerta.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 6, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Actualizo 6/7/22:
> 
> He cambiado el condensador por otro nuevo y parece que funciona correctamente (o al menos no estalla). Se encienden dos luces, una fija roja (la central) y otra intermitente (la que está más arriba). Al accionar el mando del garaje, se activa una luz verde (luz inferior) y le transmite fuerza al motor, pero se bloquea y no le transmite movimiento al eje que movería el sistema de apertura de la puerta.


Es posible que el segundo devanado del motor, no este funcionando y por eso no se mueve.
 ¿Donde está el capacitor que corresponde al MOTOR ? Separe y muestrenos los cables del motor que deberian ser 3, en uno de ellos suele ir montado un capacitor.
Una opcion es quitar el motor y hacerlo funcionar afuera separado del aparato, para descartar la posibilidad de motor dañado..
De Paso, busque el manual de instalación que venía adjunto al comprar el equipo, para el caso de que se haya desprogramado y necesite una re inicialización desde cero. Si no lo tiene vaya y consiga lo en su proveedor.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 6, 2022)

En el mensaje #23 se ve el motor.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 6, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En el mensaje #23 se ve el motor.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 284564


Ah bueno, gracias, eso tiene mas sentido...por eso el transformador es tan robusto. MOTOR de continua.
En mi país se suelen usar motores de 220 VCA disculpen. Entonces necesita una caja reductora que en el angulo de la foto se puede ver.
Entonces hay que conseguir un *tester *y empezar a medir cosas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 6, 2022)

¿Relés fogueados?


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Buenas, aunque ya lo había localizado previamente por internet gracias por el PDF de puesta en marcha.
> Esta sería la foto interna del dispositivo completo y no localizo otro condensador a no ser que se encuentre dentro de la propia estructura metálica del conjunto del motor.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281428



Eso es un motor de los que utilizan en los levanta-vidrios para camiones y vehículos de 24 V.

Menuda electrónica le cargaron a ese chiche... Aquí los hacía con motor AC, 2 relay para inversión y un par de microswitch para fin de carrera y protección.
Para saber si está funcionando el motor y darse cuenta si los relays están buenos, solo basta con quitarles las tapas y pulsarlos de uno a la vez. debería girar el motor en ambos sentidos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 6, 2022)

Valeo, repuestos de vehículos. 
En la web está la hoja de datos, pero no he conseguido pegarlo.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 6, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Actualizo 6/7/22:
> 
> He cambiado el condensador por otro nuevo y parece que funciona correctamente (o al menos no estalla). Se encienden dos luces, una fija roja (la central) y otra intermitente (la que está más arriba). Al accionar el mando del garaje, se activa una luz verde (luz inferior) y le transmite fuerza al motor, pero se bloquea y no le transmite movimiento al eje que movería el sistema de apertura de la puerta.


Yo que usted empiezo a cambiar los 5 relays, después de 10 años de abrir y cerrar deben de estar al limite. Dese  por bien pagado.


----------



## Silvita_mar (Jul 16, 2022)

jadife dijo:


> Buenos días, Desde ayer la puerta del garaje dejo de funcionar. Es puerta elevadora y tiene sobre 10 años. Tiene un motor roper no se si 700 o 1200 y el caso es que la puerta se fue parando mientras bajaba y ahora la cadena no es capaz de mover la puerta. Si la pongo en manual la cadena va y viene perfectamente pero en cuanto la engancho la puerta no se mueve. ¿Llamo a servicio técnico o directamente voy pensando en cambiar el motor? GraciasVer el archivo adjunto 167695Ver el archivo adjunto 167696



A_mi me pasa todo lo contrario, tengo la puerta así como esta pero ahora le doy para bajar y me baja completamente pero se me sube sola, así sucesivamente lleva hasta abajo y vuelve a subir.


----------



## dave1910 (Oct 30, 2022)

Munnyqt dijo:


> Actualizo 6/7/22:
> 
> He cambiado el condensador por otro nuevo y parece que funciona correctamente (o al menos no estalla). Se encienden dos luces, una fija roja (la central) y otra intermitente (la que está más arriba). Al accionar el mando del garaje, se activa una luz verde (luz inferior) y le transmite fuerza al motor, pero se bloquea y no le transmite movimiento al eje que movería el sistema de apertura de la puerta.


Hola Munnyqt y a toda aquella persona que me pudiese ayudar.
Me ocurre que tengo la misma placa de control que la tuya, y tengo una resistencia se tipo SMD (superficial) que la tengo que cambiar y no puedo leer el valor en número que viene inscrita encima de esta, en una foto tuya te he puesto con un circulo ROJO la zona a la que me refiero y con un circulo AMARILLO más concretamente donde hay tres componentes uno de ellos negro con una numeración en blanco, es esta la que me hace falta 
En tus fotos si amplió no se logra ver el valor que pone, no se, si podrías tener otras fotos que hiciste que se pueda ver mejor.
La verdad es que me harías un favor porque tengo la puerta inoperativo por este tema.
Te agradezco mucho tu tiempo por si me pudieras responder. Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Oct 30, 2022)

Silvita_mar dijo:


> A_mi me pasa todo lo contrario, tengo la puerta así como esta pero ahora le doy para bajar y me baja completamente pero se me sube sola, así sucesivamente lleva hasta abajo y vuelve a subir.


Cuando esto ocurre , suele ser a causa de  que fué configurado  para que el cierre dure un cierto tiempo que ha sido excedido sin llegar al fin de carrera porque este ya no funciona o se movió.


----------

